# Rosy Reds



## TURTLE-MAN (Feb 18, 2006)

Im trying to breed my Rosies I have 12 in a 20 gal. Right now and im pretty sure that two of them are males not sure about the others. I have a plastic coffee can in there right now because I don't have any little pots.. Will the coffee can be hard enough? Any comments/suggestions will be nice..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

hard enough? 
Yeah, I suppose so.

The rosy's non-rosy colored normal form is called the Fathead minnow. If you do a google search on "Pimephales promelas" you'll find oodles of info on breeding them. You might have already known that, though, judging by your question.


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

is it large enough is the question.


----------

